# [SBF]D3 2.3.4 SBF leaked by China Forums



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

So with a few hours of Googling and some searching, me and a few others on IRC have found a mysterious D3 2.3.4 SBF. Of the time of writing, we're still downloading as the download is incredibly slow. Hopefully some of the people that are in the IRC will post mirrors on this thread as soon as they can get it uploaded.

http://www.diypda.com/zftp.action.p...763241688&md=71caf39d4e9a98681331bd16f2caa3f2

Download it at the very bottom of the thread. Mirrors will be up shortly. IRC people, please post mirrors if you have any.

MIRROR!!

Thanks to rigwig, we now have a mirror. Please thank him

http://www.multiupload.com/HKMICRBC6J

*DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE FLASH THIS .SBF

YOU WILL WITHOUT A DOUBT OWN A PLASTIC BRICK*


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Would the Chinese version be identical? Great find will save it.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

No, this is a test version so it was signed with test keys, not retail. Still, we now understand the system better.


----------



## RigWig (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I got a proper mirror up, my little nix box in the basement was crying, (not to mention my bandwidth) But here you go
http://www.multiupload.com/HKMICRBC6J

if you wouldn't mind updating the first post that would be awesome

Edit:
Also just for anyone interested, there's a lot of talk and work going on irc
http://webchat.freenode.net/
Channel #krazyk
And our progress(or what we have tried so far) http://www.krazykrivda.com


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Updated


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Google just announced they will be aquiring Motorola. Unlocked bootloaders on the horizon? http://goo.gl/i3TKd

This is the best possible thing that could have happened to us moto users. We will probably get updates like the nexus line and leads me to believe the next nexus will be Moto.

Theory: Ice Cream Sandwhich update will be stock, with an unlocked bootloader.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

It needs to be said explicitly in this thread...

*DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE FLASH THIS .SBF

YOU WILL WITHOUT A DOUBT OWN A PLASTIC BRICK*


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah sorry, ive been spending all my time on the irc that I haven't had the time to update. Will do it when I get home.


----------

